# The more ... the more ...



## vatrahos

bu Türkçe'de nasıl denir?

"The more I get to know you, the more I like you."

"The longer you wait, the harder it will be to finish."

"The harder you push, the faster it goes."

My guess:

"-dıkça"

For example, let's take the second quotation:

"the longer you wait, the harder it will be to finish" = "sen bekledikçe, bitmesi zor olacak"


I'm thinking that there's a better / more precise way to say this, though. Please help me!


----------



## Rallino

There are a couple of ways to say it. One is as you said: 

The longer you wait, the hard*er* it will be to finish = Sen bekledikçe, bitmesi *daha* zor olacak.

Or, there is one more way to say that, and it's used very often.

ne kadar...., o kadar....
Sen ne kadar beklersen, bitmesi o kadar zor olur.

However, I guess this is ok for if type 0. which is simple present + simple present.

The more intensely you heat the water, the quicker it boils.

Suyu ne kadar yoğun ısıtırsan o kadar çabuk kaynar.  etc.

But the 3 sentences you wrote above sound rather funny, using this method. So don't bother with this ne kadar o kadar etc, just go with "dikçe" in every occasion, I think you won't have any problems then ^^

The more I get to know you, the more I like you. = Seni tanıdıkça daha çok seviyorum (Seni ne kadar tanısam, o kadar çok severim....sounds über funny)
The harder you push, the faster it goes. = "Sen ittikçe, daha hızlı gider" or, here it's possible to say:  "Ne kadar güçlü itersen, o kadar hızlı gider."


----------



## Volcano

the higher you get


----------



## amorcelius

Rallino said:


> The more I get to know you, the more I like you. = Seni tanıdıkça daha çok seviyorum (Seni ne kadar tanısam, o kadar çok severim....sounds über funny)



Hello!
May I ask, why does it sound funny?


----------



## Rallino

I don't know. Apparently 8 years ago, it sounded funny to me. 
Now that I re-read it, I think it feels like an unrealistic thing to say. I don't know in what context one would say it. But it's just my view. Not a rule or anything.


----------



## amorcelius

Rallino said:


> I don't know. Apparently 8 years ago, it sounded funny to me.
> Now that I re-read it, I think it feels like an unrealistic thing to say. I don't know in what context one would say it. But it's just my view. Not a rule or anything.



I was rather asking for an explanation. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Rallino

I can't tell why exactly.

It would be fine to say _Bir insanı ne kadar tanırsam, o kadar severim_ = The more I know a person, the more I like them.
But this is okay, because it's a hypothetical situation. We're not talking about anyone in particular.

"Seni ne kadar tanırsam, o kadar severim" sounds too general a statement to be used with someone specific. It sounds as if I wasn't putting any effort to get to know you. But if I tried to know more about you, I would love you even more.

It's not a grammatical issue, but it's unlikely to be used in a real situation. But I may be wrong or missing something. Maybe other natives would find it okay. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------

